# what is the safest way to transfer shrimplets to another tanks??



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

In order for me to make a room for new fishes, I have decided to move my RCSs and CBS to a smaller tank.

I have ~15 CBS shrimplets and ~ 50 RCS shrimplets in there as well? what is the safest way to move these guys to a smaller tank?? 

it will be nightmare for me to net all of them.. will gravel vac be safe??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd swap water from the old tank to new, matching temperature and then hand net them. They're be less water column for them to evade in, which if you don't have a whole lot of driftwood and plants will make it easier.

I know what you mean, I did that from a 10g to 15g and it wasn't easy, that's the only time I did it though lol.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Chris!! I really wish my finicial advisor/boss (aka wife) say yes to another tank. I think I have better chance to get it from santa though lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ewww... Don't gift yourself another one whatever you do!

Not exactly aquaria related, but I wouldn't and I'm a dummy, lmao!

Get a cooler and do it right before you have the tank so you can clean up the mess. Put a small heater in there so it doesn't warp\melt the plastic insides. Still wouldn't vacuum them myself though.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Cut the top few inches off a plastic pop bottle. Turn the top piece over and jam it into the bottom piece like a funnel. Put bait inside and sink it. That should trap a lot of them.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very good idea Tom! thanks. 

chris nah! I'm just saying it, I just got out of the doghouse lol


----------



## shrimpman2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Good idea Tom. I used the same method last time I transferred my shrimps to another tank, but it also attract a bounch of planaria, duh...


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

what a pain in you know where! I still have many shrimplets in 15G tank after 1 1/2hour of catching and moving them! Tom's method really works well but there are still many shrimplets... maybe that can be good snack to apistos but I still want to move as many shrimplets as possible.. THIS IS NOT EASY PEOPLE -.-


----------

